# Carvin DC727 and/or DC747



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 24, 2009)

Please post pics of your Carvin DC727 and/or DC747 Im gassing for one and want some inspiration to decide what finish I want. (Im limited, I have to keep it under $1000) but fuel my gas!!! Especially if anyone has a Matte Deep Purple Carvin anything. Im curious to see what that would look like.


----------



## heffergm (Jan 24, 2009)

I see you're in Danville... I'm in Linden (near Front Royal) and I've got this for sale:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-for-sale-trade-wanted/73702-carvin-dc727-mahogany-ofr7.html







I'll take $1000 for it.

Here's my other one (sorry, no can have!):


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 24, 2009)

More pics at: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-carvin-dc747c-with-more-floydy-goodness.html


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 24, 2009)

heffergm said:


> I see you're in Danville... I'm in Linden (near Front Royal) and I've got this for sale:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-for-sale-trade-wanted/73702-carvin-dc727-mahogany-ofr7.html
> 
> ...





Wow. Tobacco burst is amazing. I won't have any $$ until my tax money gets back, and it'll probably be sold by then. If you've still got it when I've got the $ I will probably just get yours. 

How do you like the floyd without the locking nut (I know it comes with sperzels) When you dive hard does the strings come out of the nut?


----------



## kmanick (Jan 24, 2009)

here's mine (It has the OFR on it now though)


----------



## heffergm (Jan 24, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Wow. Tobacco burst is amazing. I won't have any $$ until my tax money gets back, and it'll probably be sold by then. If you've still got it when I've got the $ I will probably just get yours.
> 
> How do you like the floyd without the locking nut (I know it comes with sperzels) When you dive hard does the strings come out of the nut?



I doubt it'll be sold, so shoot me a PM when you've got the funds.

I suppose if I completely bottomed the trem bar the strings would come out of the nut, but I don't really do that much whammy'ing. It stays in tune perfectly nicely when using the trem like "normal" folks (i.e. not Vai).

FWIW, I have the locking nut that came with the OFR, you could always just get it installed. Shouldn't cost more than $50 or so with a good tech. I just prefer to not have it on.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 24, 2009)

heffergm said:


> I doubt it'll be sold, so shoot me a PM when you've got the funds.
> 
> I suppose if I completely bottomed the trem bar the strings would come out of the nut, but I don't really do that much whammy'ing. It stays in tune perfectly nicely when using the trem like "normal" folks (i.e. not Vai).
> 
> FWIW, I have the locking nut that came with the OFR, you could always just get it installed. Shouldn't cost more than $50 or so with a good tech. I just prefer to not have it on.



I am curious, I was thinking about getting a custom without a locking nut (after I finally realised Carvins all come with sperzels) So I was for that idea...until I thought about if I really dived the hell out of it, the strings would come off the nut. If you've still got it...I may be contacting you.


----------



## heffergm (Jan 24, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I am curious, I was thinking about getting a custom without a locking nut (after I finally realised Carvins all come with sperzels) So I was for that idea...until I thought about if I really dived the hell out of it, the strings would come off the nut. If you've still got it...I may be contacting you.



Like I said, I honestly haven't tried....

Until 2 minutes ago when I bottomed it out. The strings didn't come off the nut at all. Go figure.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 24, 2009)

heffergm said:


> Like I said, I honestly haven't tried....
> 
> Until 2 minutes ago when I bottomed it out. The strings didn't come off the nut at all. Go figure.



Wow, thanks for checking! Awesome they don't come off the nut.


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 24, 2009)

Its not matte but what the hell


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 24, 2009)

B Lopez said:


> Its not matte but what the hell



Wow......I love purple guitars. When we opened for Into Eternity "Shred Sean" filled in for one of their guitarists....he had a purple Carvin, which started my gas. 

Do you still have the carvin? (see your "main seven) why do you prefer the Loomis over the Carvin?


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 24, 2009)

I just prefer the active pickups in the Loomis. I've got a BKP Nailbomb in the Carvin right now and it's just not my bag.

Definitely plays like buttah though.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 24, 2009)

Need more Carvin GAS!!!!!


----------



## Overtone (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you been to The Carvin Museum yet? A lot of eye candy there. You can even search by model, color, wood, etc. by going here http://www.carvinmuseum.com/isa/index.php


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 25, 2009)

Overtone said:


> Have you been to The Carvin Museum yet? A lot of eye candy there. You can even search by model, color, wood, etc. by going here In-Stock Archive



Indeed, but I didn not know that you could search by color etc. I have yet to see a Matte Purple Carvin, but I think im going with gloss anyway (If I don't buy the tobacco burst one). 

Now I want a quilted top. Which is out of my price range for the features I want....Maybe i'll get the tobacco burst one, the only thing its missing is a maple board. 

Do you have to pay it all up front with Carvin, or is it a deposit, and then the rest when its finished?


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 25, 2009)

I think they'll take a 10&#37; deposit... somebody else will have to verify that for me, as I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Edroz (Jan 25, 2009)

Carvin DC727s i've owned/ own



will never sell this one (this means you B Lopez )





sold to B Lopez





sold to Cancer


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 25, 2009)

There is something about looking at the profile of the neck, and seeing the contrast between the maple fretboard and blue stain that gives my brain much pleasure.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 25, 2009)

Those are super nice! One thing I've always wondered is how you can specify the knob setup like that. It's definitely not on their online checklist order form thingy. Does it void the 10 day return policy to customize your knob setup?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 25, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> I think they'll take a 10% deposit... somebody else will have to verify that for me, as I'm not 100% sure.



Hmm..can someone let me know if this is true? I couldn't find anything on the Carvin site, its probably when you go to Checkout, which I obviously can't do until I have the $$ in hand.


----------



## renzoip (Jan 25, 2009)

Carvins are so awesome, I want mine already!


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 25, 2009)

Carvin.com BBS :: View topic - What are the "Hidden Options" I've heard about?

The thing with Carvin is to call and ask...then call again and talk to someone else. I found one rep tell me "We don't do that" when I ask about something I've seen on another Carvin, then the next rep will say "No problem." Dont argue, just thank them, and call and talk to someone else. 

That said, the active electronics layout on a 7 is common. I've seen someone get that layout on a Holdsworth even.


----------



## heffergm (Jan 25, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Hmm..can someone let me know if this is true? I couldn't find anything on the Carvin site, its probably when you go to Checkout, which I obviously can't do until I have the $$ in hand.



Yes, its true. Just call.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 25, 2009)

heffergm said:


> Yes, its true. Just call.



So..they take 10% down or half down? If its 10% down, I may be able to get All, or atleast most of the options I want.


----------



## lurgar (Jan 25, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> So..they take 10% down or half down? If its 10% down, I may be able to get All, or atleast most of the options I want.



It's actually 20% down when first ordering with the rest due before they'll ship the guitar to you. I did this on mine that I ordered a couple of weeks ago. I couldn't find the option online, but when I called and talked to a rep, they went ahead and did it no questions asked.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 25, 2009)

lurgar said:


> It's actually 20% down when first ordering with the rest due before they'll ship the guitar to you. I did this on mine that I ordered a couple of weeks ago. I couldn't find the option online, but when I called and talked to a rep, they went ahead and did it no questions asked.



Awesome...what specs did you get?


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 25, 2009)

I think it's 100&#37; down if you order an option 50 though. You also don't get a 10 day trial. 

Option 50 is anything not on the "menu", such as different control or pickup layout, weird finish, pointy reverse headstock on a semi-hollow archtop, etc. 

Also, never order online if you have any special requests or there's a specific detail you want to underscore.


----------



## heffergm (Jan 25, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> I think it's 100% down if you order an option 50 though. You also don't get a 10 day trial.
> 
> Option 50 is anything not on the "menu", such as different control or pickup layout, weird finish, pointy reverse headstock on a semi-hollow archtop, etc.
> 
> Also, never order online if you have any special requests or there's a specific detail you want to underscore.



Not quite true. You can still put 20% down on an option 50 guitar, but you can't return it for a refund. I did 20% down and paid up when it was done on my white/blackburst guitar back on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## budda (Jan 25, 2009)

Carvin makes great 7's and its a damn shame my hand doesnt like the neck profile 







now in JJ's arsenal


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 25, 2009)

budda said:


> Carvin makes great 7's and its a damn shame my hand doesnt like the neck profile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've played a few Carvin 6 strings and Loved the necks. So im not too worried about not liking the neck...especially since my Schecter has been my only guitar for about a year.


----------



## budda (Jan 25, 2009)

The carvin feels beefier then a C7 - i think its the shoulders i dunno.

I've played carvin 6's - the DC7's are not the same neck profile lol


----------



## Shannon (Jan 25, 2009)

The Carvin is beefier than a C7? :wow:

ATTN CARVIN OWNERS: How are the Carvin DC7 necks compared to Ibanez, Schecter, ESP, etc.?

I'm problably taking the plunge into Carvin land soon, so I'd really appreciate the input. Oh yeah, & post more Carvin GAS pics!


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 25, 2009)

budda said:


> The carvin feels beefier then a C7 - i think its the shoulders i dunno.
> 
> I've played carvin 6's - the DC7's are not the same neck profile lol





Shannon said:


> ATTN CARVIN OWNERS: How are the Carvin DC7 necks compared to Ibanez, Schecter, ESP, etc.?


No way man - The DC727 I played had more of an Agile neck shape but not beefier than a C7. I felt it was between maybe a K7 neck profile and the Agile Septor 727 neck profile. It did have a hint of shoulders but it was pleasant to play.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok then, I can handle that. To me, Schecters are like friggin baseball bats. They're totally playable, but just not my thing. Thanks.


----------



## thadood (Jan 25, 2009)

Moar Carvins request fulfilled


----------



## kmanick (Jan 25, 2009)

budda said:


> The carvin feels beefier then a C7 - i think its the shoulders i dunno.
> 
> I've played carvin 6's - the DC7's are not the same neck profile lol


 


Beefier than a C7???????
no way


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 25, 2009)

Pharoah described it nicely. It's moderately thin but not flat - it's very comfortable.


----------



## budda (Jan 25, 2009)

The C7 has a carve to it that is less fatiguing than the DC7 profile.

I no longer have my DC7 to compare to aaron's C7HR - I think the carvin is more a D whereas the schecters are a C. When I first got my DC727 it felt great and those necks *are really fast*, but after a little while I noticed that it just got a bit tiring to play. I know highgain5150 (matt) had similar issues with his, which he sold as well.

For me personally, both the C7 and the DC7 necks aren't big in the right dimensions for me - i found my neck profile in the Dean EVO 7  (it feels like my LP in 7-string form, which is what i've been looking for)


----------



## Overtone (Jan 25, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the feedback... that was just one of those things I always wondered about.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/51040-carvin-appreciation-thread-2.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-747-g-a-s-show-me-your-carvin-7s-please.html


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 25, 2009)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/51040-carvin-appreciation-thread-2.html
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-747-g-a-s-show-me-your-carvin-7s-please.html


I remembered there was a few threads like this before too. Thanks Shawn.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 25, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> I remembered there was a few threads like this before too. Thanks Shawn.



Yes there are, but those are nearly a year old, so I see no problem keeping this open for new entries. Plus, the search feature has been rather lacking as of late.

Un-


----------



## Totem_37 (Jan 26, 2009)

LUNDGREN FTW MWAHAHAHA


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 26, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> More pics at: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-carvin-dc747c-with-more-floydy-goodness.html



Wow, probably one of my favorite carvins right there.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 26, 2009)

The grain is all


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 26, 2009)

Overtone said:


> The grain is all



That is actually too cool a coinkidink.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow....now im having 2nd thoughts on my color choice (I Was dead set on Purple). Now I want a quilted top too...which unless I buy the tobacco burst one, is out of my price range.


----------



## kmanick (Jan 26, 2009)

Koshchei's Walnut 747 is just awesome looking


----------



## LI3G3KILL3R (Jan 27, 2009)

...ok tax return has just been turned into a new carvin. I have been thinking about it for a while but these pictures...my god.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 27, 2009)

LI3G3KILL3R said:


> ...ok tax return has just been turned into a new carvin. I have been thinking about it for a while but these pictures...my god.



Exactly the same here, accept I had those intentions before hand...now im almost Positive, unless some amazing deal comes up, that the Carvin is what im getting.


----------



## Panterica (Jan 28, 2009)

me wants one now
been gassing over a 747 for soooooooo long


----------



## renzoip (Jan 28, 2009)

I just got an email confirmation from Carving last night. My new DC747 is on it's way to my door. Can't wait!!


----------



## lurgar (Jan 28, 2009)

renzoip said:


> I just got an email confirmation from Carving last night. My new DC747 is on it's way to my door. Can't wait!!




Woohoo! Post pics asap, ok?


----------



## Panterica (Jan 28, 2009)

^ this!!!!


----------



## SGB (Feb 5, 2009)

Can you get a baritone neck on a Carvin 7 string? 26.5"? 27.0"?


----------



## heffergm (Feb 5, 2009)

SGB said:


> Can you get a baritone neck on a Carvin 7 string? 26.5"? 27.0"?



No.


----------



## Guitarology (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Koshchei. what are the exact spcs of that wonderful guitar? Wood, finish, etc.


----------



## renzoip (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## lurgar (Mar 27, 2009)

renzoip said:


>




This requires it's own thread for you to show off in. It's that nice!


----------



## rob_l (Mar 27, 2009)

These are a few of my 7x7's - Havent snapped pics of them all just yet - And I just put a Radiation Green custom build in as well. As well as a one-off Carvin doesnt want me talking about. lol Woo!Hoo! for 7x7's!! 

Most recent custom - All tung oil over flame maple/walnut body wings and a 5pc walnut/maple neck..


----------



## neon_black88 (Mar 27, 2009)

Boy do I envy you!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 27, 2009)

Carvins


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 27, 2009)

this thread needs a bump


----------



## ivancic1al (May 5, 2009)

bumpity bump!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Carvin-Seven-String-Custom-Neck-Thru-KOA_W0QQitemZ400047247463QQcmdZViewItemQQptZGuitar?hash=item5d24ac9067&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A2|294%3A50


http://cgi.ebay.com/7-String-Carvin-Floyd-Rose-DC727-Ebony-Neck-Thru-Flame_W0QQitemZ250419495978QQcmdZViewItemQQptZGuitar?hash=item3a4e2a442a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A2|294%3A50


----------



## PlagueX1 (May 5, 2009)

Beautiful guitars. I'd like a Carvin, then again I'd like every guitar in this universe. >:l


----------



## ivancic1al (May 5, 2009)

PlagueX1 said:


> Beautiful guitars. I'd like a Carvin, then again I'd like every guitar in this universe. >:l


 and therein lies the problem....we all dig every nice looking guitar... why can't we just be satisfied? haha...oh GAS....


----------



## renzoip (May 6, 2009)

I don't know what I did with the link I posted before but here is my DC747 once again!


----------



## meisterjager (May 6, 2009)

rob_l said:


>


 

Aw MAN.. I was gassing hard for 727 with that matte Teal flame finish, with black hardware! Meh.. now I've seen it, I may still do it  

One question.. On the builder, you can select rounded body edges for 40 dollars. What's the deal? All the 7x7's look like they have rounded body edges..?


----------



## Raymeous (May 6, 2009)

Heya,

Carvin recently changed things up so you can now get the DC7x7's with non rounded sides. It makes them match up to the DC127 style body contours. It's a little sharper and meaner looking to me. Rob_l got the first one. If you want the rounded sides it's now an option at $40 like it is for their other DC models. So in answer to your probable question, yes, you now have to pay $40 for something that used to be a standard feature. I do not know if there is going to be a base price drop to even things out or not. Keep in mind Carvin only updates their catalog every 3 months so it may take a while for this to show up. 

Option 50, as previously stated, is for options not usually on the menu. It does NOT automatically void the 10 day return policy. Kevio (Carvin forum moderator) put this info out. It all depends on what crazy thing you come up with and whether or not they feel that they can sell it if you decide you don't like it. If you want some goofy lime green to pink fade it will probably void your 10 day return, but if you ditch a tone knob, it probably wont.

Control configurations: The DC727 comes standard with a Gibson style 3 way switch, a volume, and tone controls. I think the 3 mini toggles (pick up splits and phase) are optional for around $35. The DC747 comes with a Fender style 5 way switch, volume and tone controls. Again I think the mini toggles are extra, but I'm not 100% on that. For the DC727's with the 3 way, 4 knobs, and 3 mini's, that's Carvins active circuit with bass and treble controls and a push pull volume control to defeat the active circuit. For the record all of Carvins pick ups are passive and their active circuit is reported to work with just about every after market passive pickup.

Ideally I would recommend calling Carvin and talk to them directly if you have any thing you want clarification on. BTW you can also specify the type of quilt or flame you want as well as "get me the nicest one you've got" but there is an upcharge for the time spent sifting through piles of wood to find the spiffyest top.

I hope this helps clear things up a bit. No I don't work there. I would never have any money left on payday. HA ha!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 6, 2009)

^ you don't work for Carvin do you?


----------



## meisterjager (May 6, 2009)

Might end up being a bit hard to get my order in properly. I'd like 2 volume knobs and would definitely ask them for the nicest wood they can find, but I can't trust that information to get relayed through a UK dealer who really has nothing to do with Carvin. 

I guess they must get work numbers? I could probably call Carvin and get them to add the info to the existing order..


----------



## renzoip (May 6, 2009)

Raymeous said:


> Heya,
> 
> Carvin recently changed things up so you can now get the DC7x7's with non rounded sides. It makes them match up to the DC127 style body contours. It's a little sharper and meaner looking to me. Rob_l got the first one. If you want the rounded sides it's now an option at $40 like it is for their other DC models. So in answer to your probable question, yes, you now have to pay $40 for something that used to be a standard feature. I do not know if there is going to be a base price drop to even things out or not. Keep in mind Carvin only updates their catalog every 3 months so it may take a while for this to show up.
> 
> ...



Yes, there was a base price drop in order to compensate for the $40 option on the rounded body sides and the increase in the prices of the hardcases.


----------



## kmanick (May 6, 2009)

renzoip said:


> I don't know what I did with the link I posted before but here is my DC747 once again!


 

that's smoking!
I've never seen the ruby red with a maple board, it's usually with an Ebony board.
Me likey


----------



## drmosh (May 6, 2009)

this thread is giving me some hardcore carvin gas 
DC727, ash body, maple neck and board and spalted maple top.


----------



## renzoip (May 6, 2009)

kmanick said:


> that's smoking!
> I've never seen the ruby red with a maple board, it's usually with an Ebony board.
> Me likey



Thanks dude! Yeah, got the idea for the colors from the Jeff Loomis signature model!


----------



## lurgar (May 6, 2009)

I'm still loving my DC727. Best playing guitar I've ever touched.

Ash body
Ebony Fretboard
SS frets
Active electronics
LFR


----------



## badger71 (May 6, 2009)

rob_l said:


> These are a few of my 7x7's - Havent snapped pics of them all just yet - And I just put a Radiation Green custom build in as well. As well as a one-off Carvin doesnt want me talking about. lol Woo!Hoo! for 7x7's!!
> 
> Most recent custom - All tung oil over flame maple/walnut body wings and a 5pc walnut/maple neck..


 
I almost bought these two from the showroom in San Diego after I played them....we have similar tastes....nice collection!


----------

